# Daiwa Procaster Tournament 100L



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I recently purchased a Daiwa Procaster/Bass Pro Rod combo from the Cincy Bass Pro. I got it home, strung it up, and there seemed to be a problem with the Mag Force magnetic braking system. There didn't seem to be any changes from setting OFF-10. I returned it, got a new one, same problem. Does anyone have one of these reels? If so, am I missing something? This is my first Daiwa reel, and if this is a normal thing with Daiwa, it will probably be my last. Thanks for the info guys.

lg_mouth
Galations 6:2


----------

